# 50/50 Turkey Race



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright you RC fans, Ken wants to have a BIG Race on either Friday at 3.oo pm, or saturday at 3.oo pm? Entry fee will be $25.00, payout will be 50%, Give us your feedback on what day ya'll would like to have it. Thank you, RIVER RACE TRACK! will post decision on date monday afternoon.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*SATURDAY*

I like Saturday better. Seems like a lot of people may be out of town on Friday, coming back from Grandmas and all.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Do i have to have my own Transponder to run at your track? 
Thanks Bigmack


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

bigmack said:


> Do i have to have my own Transponder to run at your track?
> Thanks Bigmack


The river track is one of the few tracks that provide home transponders.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Enjoy the race. I will still be in Ohio. I predict Mike Garrett to be the ultimate Turkey.


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

darren e-mail our racers tell them we will race saturday qualifying starts 2


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

When can i come out to practice ? Is only on fridays before the friday night races ? 
Or can i come out on a week nights ? Thanks Bigmack.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Friday is practice day*

They open the track for practice on Fridays. Run all day test and tuning for $5. Other than that, a few hours early on race days.


----------



## rylander (Jul 20, 2009)

I just might have to put one of the cars back together and show some people how to follow me around the track!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Why would they want to follow you? Then they'd end up in the B main at best! LOL


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, Bolting my supercharger on now fellers!!!!!!
It does require a little nitro

:hairout:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Gobble Gobble.*

I'm ready to race. I predict mike will dress up as a turkey for the race, and the yetti will be a yetti.....Bring that mbx6 mike. Get er done....


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i will be there!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

You put the pressure on me MD. Now I've got to find the Turkey suit. I'll have the MBX6T. Joey's got his running good. He went green on us! We'll see if he can make 20 minutes.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

what are the race times gonna be? heats..... mains.....


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

OK Brian, here you go. Electric run with Nitro, qualifiers and mains as follows:

All heat race lengths are to be 5 minutes. Main lengths are as follows:
1/8 Buggy Expert: A-Main = 20 minutes
B-Main = 15 minutes
1/8 Buggy Sportsman: A-Main = 15 minutes
B-Main = 10 minutes
1/8 Truggy: A-Main = 15 minutes
B-Main = 10 minutes
CORR Stock and Modified: A-Main = 7:30 minutes
B-Main = 5 minutes
*All C-Mains and below are to be 5 minutes.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Talk it up fellas! Lets have a good showing for the 1st Turkey Race!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

charge up the batteries, fill them up and lets get it on......i cant wait!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan and I will be there !


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

MAD DOG, I've looked high and low. Still can't find the turkey suit. Got any ideas?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

ebay!!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ADULT-TURKEY-BI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c07ac26


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice Brian, don't think I can get it before Saturday though. **** the luck!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*seriously funny suit.*

If a car hits you it will bounce right off.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a blast!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*the perfect race day.*

Beautiful weather, great people, perfect track, and 40 min main. Whew. I had a blast too. Thank you Ken Doug, and everyone else. the big jump was so much better on the landing. I can't wait for the next race. See you there....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats to Smiley on the win..And i heard Dan did a sweet job on calling the races.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Phil! I had a great time, Always lots of fun at the river track. Thanks Ken and River Track Crew!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Job Smiley!!! Oh yeah, thanks for the sedan body...looks awsome


----------

